#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-10-04
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, really Banshee has DVD now.. cool
<jbicha> looks like it just landed in git a week ago, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=549568
<jbicha> I haven't tried it yet
<lubotu1`> Gnome bug 549568 in general "DVD support" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<bcurtiswx> me either, but that would make it a superb piece of software
<maco> bcurtiswx: uds?
<bcurtiswx> maco, no i've basically stopped Ubuntu for the time being... dissertations and proposals take the life out of ya :(
 * bcurtiswx is trying to stay active, but it seems i don't have much time for that
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-10-07
<ubuntourist> Sssshowtime!
<jelkner> good morning ubuntourist!
<ubuntourist> Time for our weekly adventure in LoCo revival.
 * ubuntourist is here
 * jelkner is here
<jelkner> ubuntourist, any news since last week?
 * ubuntourist scans the vast horizon for other souls.
<ubuntourist> Just sent out a query from LoCo member Rik regarding a release party.
<jelkner> where? when?
<ubuntourist> That was Rik's query. ;-)
<ubuntourist> His message also inferred a "What?" as well.
<jelkner> OK, ubuntourist, email sent
<jelkner> to the mailing list
<jelkner> Next Sunday, let's evaluate the level of response and see what makes sense going forward after that.
<jelkner> Make sense?
<ubuntourist> Yeah.  We might also go with doodle (or some other means) to see if another time is preferred by people.
<jelkner> That's a great idea.
<jelkner> Since this is about the only time I am regularly available, however, meeting at other times may need to go on without me.
<ubuntourist> OK, then.  Next week.  Same Bat-Time, Same Bat-Channel.  Maybe a nudge in e-mail during the middle of the week,
<jelkner> sounds good
<ubuntourist> With that, shebang. The gavel drops.
 * ubuntourist adjourns the meeting.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-09-30
 * marcoceppi has excite
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: did you see it? I went to Angelika for it.
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: yeah, I just watched it
<marcoceppi> didn't realize they were screaning it at Angelika
<marcoceppi> screening, even
<ChinnoDog> Yea, and it was packed
<ChinnoDog> We got there at 7:30 so we could get tix when they opened the flood gates at 8 and got the last seats available that weren't in the first 4 rows.
<ChinnoDog> Walking Dead returns in two weeks. We always go to Angelika to watch that.
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: I've been a few times for that
<adom> marcoceppi ChinnoDog: afternoon guys, are we still on for Wednesday around 7?
<marcoceppi> adom: I am, so far
<adom> location again?
<ChinnoDog> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-districtofcolumbia/2557-ubuntu-hour/
<ChinnoDog> Someone put that in the topic
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: can't change
<marcoceppi> [ChanServ] You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<ChinnoDog> Everyone with permission to the topic has abandoned us
<marcoceppi> lfaraone: do you know who owns the channel?
<marcoceppi> lfaraone: or do you have access to op people?
<adom> still getting "An attribute required for logging in was not returned (nickname).
<adom> when i try to register my ubuntu one account with loco.ubuntu.com
<ChinnoDog> Maybe your account is corrupt
<adom> marcoceppi: you know anyone at ubuntu one that could help me out?
 * adom shrugs.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-10-01
<lfaraone> marcoceppi: not sure.
<ChinnoDog> I bet DC looks empty today.
<marcoceppi> adom: email their support
<marcoceppi> adom: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<adom> i already created a bug report, might contact as well later
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-10-02
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: I need a new roomie. Know anyone that wants to live in this neighborhood?
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: Nof off the top of my head, I'll keep my ears out
<ChinnoDog> Thanks.
<adom> hey guysremind me the location again please?
<ChinnoDog> Oh yea, that is today
<adom> haha Were getting food first
<ChinnoDog> It is on the same street as Lost Dog
<ChinnoDog> at Crave
<adom> k WereHeading that way, just going to grab food somewhere nearby there
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: I'll be heading over in about 10 mins
<ChinnoDog> k, see you there
<adom> Were at black finn eating a sandwich. by over right after.
<adom> be*
 * adom is on his phone.
<marcoceppi> adom: cool, we're in crave
<adom> Were Heading over Now. well bethe two geeks with Laptops.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-10-03
<adom> ssh.blinkenshell.org
<marcoceppi> adom: http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/
<adom> cheers
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<marcoceppi> o/
<ChinnoDog> I like Crave but I think we need bigger tables
<marcoceppi> heh, probably
<adom> haha agreed
<adom> was still a fun time though
<adom> btw, Tim and I drove there in his rental, and it got towed
<adom> we had to walk to the towing place and pay $150 to get it back
<adom> luckily we were both in high spirits and laughed about it
<adom> we split the cost
<adom> honestly $150 for a towed vehicle doesn't seem that high
<marcoceppi> adom: holy shit! Why was it towed?
<marcoceppi> How far was the tow yard? I could have given you guys a lift
<ChinnoDog> Where did you park? The garage is free.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-10-05
<adom> well, we found a little dirt parking lot that was half empty. turns out there was a hard to see sign that said "Permit parking only". the sign is clearly hidden from view until you enter the lot so we didn't notice it.
<adom> we laughed because there were many other places to park but we chose to park there.
 * adom shrug.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-09-30
<swift110_> hey all
<swift1102> hey room
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-09-29
<adom> marcoceppi: "...and evil genius like intentions" heh
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-10-01
<adom> marcoceppi: looking for a solid python programmer and also senior software integration engineer if you know of someone interested
<adom> https://www.sciencelogic.com/company/careers/software-engineer-python-mysql-reston-virginia-remote
<adom> https://www.sciencelogic.com/company/careers/senior-software-integration-engineer-reston-virginia-rtp-north-carolina
<adom> if someone is interested, feel free to PM me. will try to check back here daily for awhile.
<marcoceppi> adom: thanks for the heads up, I'll keep my ears open
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-10-03
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: adom: Snowden on Wednesday at 5:50pm at Manassas 4 cinemas
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: excellent
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: What is your email address?
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: marco@ceppi.net
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-10-04
<swift110> hey
<ChinnoDog> hi swift110
<swift110> how are you ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> I am ok. Looking forward to going home for the day.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-10-05
<marcoceppi> see you all tonight o/
<swift110> hey marcoceppi
<marcoceppi> \o
<ChinnoDog> \o/
<swift110> how are you guys
<adom> I'm on for Snowden @ 5:50 see you then
<ChinnoDog> swift110: Move to Manassas.
<swift110> lol
<swift110> nope
<swift110> ChinnoDog, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzC5uKu4us
<marcoceppi> I'm on my way now, might be a little late, save me a seat!
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: ^
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: will do
<swift110> lol
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-10-06
<adom> so Magnificent 7 was pretty good haha
<adom> Waze automatically attempts to route to destinations in GCal events, I think it just searched for "Manassas 4" and first thing that came up in results was "Manassas 14" and dumb me thought "Yeah that's the one."
<adom> in my defense, my memory was just one simple "teen" off
<ChinnoDog> Its fine. Will plan more events. :-) Why doesn't the gf like movies??
<adom> she just gets bored
<adom> unless its one of the shows she likes, she doesn't watch much TV
<adom> well, she does watch TV quite a bit, just only her shows haha
<swift110> hy all
<adom> hi swift110
<swift110> hey adom how are you?
<ChinnoDog> adom: I am like that too. I don't watch much TV but I do binge on a show now and then. I haven't had cable in years and don't miss it.
<ChinnoDog> I still watch movies though.
<swift110> lol
<swift110> cable is stupid
<ChinnoDog> Indeed. 140 channels and nothing on.
<ChinnoDog> Swill waiting for approval in the FB group. :-/ I bugged Brian about it.
<swift110> ys
<swift110> lol
<adom> FB group?
<ChinnoDog> https://www.facebook.com/groups/314677838640890/
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-10-07
<ChinnoDog> What command line editor has the best syntax highlighting?
<ChinnoDog> I might have to learn vim. :-(
<swift110> hey ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> heya
<swift110> how are oy
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-10-02
<swift110_> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-10-01
<swift110-phone__> Hey
